# Am I entitled to sw if I take vol redundancy



## Olive (1 Dec 2010)

I am taking voluntary redundancy at the end of Jan. I am doing it because I know my days are numbered there, and I feel taking vol red gives me some control of the situation rather than waiting for the axe to fall.

I will sign on once I finish up, but I have heard conflicting reports about whether I will get paid immediately or have to wait a number of weeks. Anyone clarify?

Cheers


----------



## eastbono (1 Dec 2010)

I am presuming the company you are with are downsizing so you will be entitled to JSB depending on the number of paid contributions you have.  Do you know the amount of redundancy you will receive? as there is a disqualification period depending on the amount of redundancy and if you are under 50 years of age


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2010)

Raed the keypost guide for unemployed people


----------



## Olive (2 Dec 2010)

Yes they are downsizing. I have plenty of contributions have never been unemployed before. I am just getting statutory red but should get about 15k, and yes I am under 50. Can they make me wait a few weeks before paying me JSB as I took voluntary rather than compulsory redundancy?
Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Dec 2010)

If you read Welfarite's post and looked at the sticky you'd know that you will be disqualified from claiming JSB for 9 weeks after taking voluntary redundancy (there may be exceptions, but unlikely in your case).


----------



## eastbono (2 Dec 2010)

Voluntary redundancy does not incur a disqualification period. When you are leaving your employment as well as getting P45 and RP50 get a letter from your employer stating that you were made redundant because of downsizing in the company.  €15k redundancy does not incur a disqualification period either.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2010)

eastbono said:


> Voluntary redundancy does not incur a disqualification period.


 This is not strictly correct aas you may be disqualified for leaving the job 'without jsut cause'.


----------



## eastbono (3 Dec 2010)

Welfarite said:


> This is not strictly correct aas you may be disqualified for leaving the job 'without jsut cause'.



Just cause is downsizing of the company OP works for. To date I have not seen a claim disallowed because of voluntary redundancy if a company is downsizing.


----------



## Welfarite (4 Dec 2010)

eastbono said:


> Just cause is downsizing of the company OP works for. To date I have not seen a claim disallowed because of voluntary redundancy if a company is downsizing.


 Ok, I bow to you knowledge in this!


----------

